# Two Fluffy Feather Dusters



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

A week ago we adopted two elderly persians - we had been looking for a british blue but these elderly fluffies had been in a sanctuary in pens for more than a year and were very depressed - so we took them instead.

They have fitted in beautifully with our other cats - Oscar and Scarlet now rule the roost and are in charge of the feline household - Scarlet who was very poorly and thin, is putting on weight now that she is less stressed and Oscar is enjoying himself and trying to make friends with our gang of young ex feral boys.

They are just one example of why it is such a shame that the really old ones should get new homes, as they are very easy going, very appreciative and don't ask for much. Scarlet is around 14, possibly older, Oscar is 12, so they should have a little bit of time ahead of them.




































































































After a hectic first two days when they bombed around like Persians on Powder, they have settled down to doing what all older cats do best - sleeping! Oscar has nabbed the tartan igloo and Scarlet has taken over the wicker corner basket on the kitchen worksurface which until recently housed Stripey 1 who has been unceremoniously evicted!

More power to the persian pair - they are utterly lovely cats.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Such a brilliant outcome for these cats. We have a couple of older Raggies (10 years old) in our Rehome Group since April but have had no interest in them at all - they have no issues just their owner is quite ill and no longer can care for them. 

Such a shame people overlook these golden oldies - they could still have 5+ years ahead of them. 

I just think it is a fantastic thing you have done for these two cats.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a lovely pair of OAPs  So nice that they now have a lovely home where they can snooze all day and have all the nice things in life 
Is Oscar the cream one? He looks like a teddy :001_tt1:


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Oscar is the cream powder puff, he is a love, he is snoring at the moment in his igloo.

They are very happy kitties, and they could have a few years ahead of them to enjoy themselves. They have just slotted in perfectly, not a murmur, just told us which beds they wanted, what food, etc - i have always have the older cats and they are so much easier and no fuss, ideal if you are out at work they just look after themselves and then enjoy company in the evenings. They have been in their baskets since breakfast and are out for the count, just the odd snore....


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: Its great to hear they have a happy ever after home at last


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Good on you for taking them in, they look like they are really happy and settled and enjoying life


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Bless them, they look like they have settled in well!!!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

The feather dusters are in disgrace for helping themselves to the salmon i was having for my dinner....i left it defrosting on the work surface and it has been mauled around the edges!

Despite only being here for a few weeks, the dusters are now going out, exploring everywhere. They have completely taken charge of the house, Scarlet O'Trousers runs the office, and can use the mouse quite competently.

Mr Fluffy is everywhere, a cream fluffy tornado. They play together and Ms Scarlet has put on a bit of weight and looks less dreadful.

They are a very happy pair of persians.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They're just so adorable :001_wub: I hope you weren't too cross with them for stealing your salmon :nono: and I'm sure they're very sorry really Singing:


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like they have well and truly made themselves at home


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

glad you made it to cat chat have been loving to read about your senior kittizens


----------



## MissHighlander (Jun 7, 2011)

2 gorgeous furballs who have definately made themselve at home.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

I wish i could have got a picture tonight. Mr Fluffy on OH's lap, sound asleep, and Fudge, our ginger feral asleep in his arms - double decker cats! and OH asleep!

It was hilarious!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Madam has been up at the barn this morning, mucking out, putting down shavings, supervising haynets, going with the wheelbarrow to the muck heap, putting in feed buckets. She is amazing.

Yesterday she supervised hoovering, cleaning, she is a very useful house proud puss.

I am amazed at her - it is 100 yards to the barn and she walks up the hill, then mosies around, lights are on full beam now.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ahh, my daily dose of happy cat soap opera, please keep these posts coming.
I wonder what the story is behind these two? They must have started out as someone's much wanted and loved pets...what went wrong to leave them languishing in a pen for so long?


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lovely fluff-monsters!  xxx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

They look so at home bless them. Bless you too for taking on a couple of elderly cats and giving them the love they need for the rest of their lives.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh what gorgeous babies they are. :001_tt1:

To agree with everyone else, well done you for taking on these beautiful older cats.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

their owner died, simple as that. To be honest, Mr Fluffy was very homeable, being only 12ish and a plump cream pyjama bag, very loveable. But Scarlet O'trousers, being a skinny, 15 year old with the thought that she had months ahead of her - all the look of renal failure, hyperthyroid, or just plain old - kept him back. But they were a pair.

Mr Fluffy - who has delicate pads and doesn't like stones - is sound asleep and very tired, Madame Scarlet is flat out in her tartan bed - she has been up and down to the barn at least five times, been in the herb patch, you name it she has been there. She has walked a long way today.

they are such a wonderful pair of persian oldies, i know a lot of folks keep persians indoors, but this pair love pootering about outside, and we are isolated so no one likely to steal them. 

they are just a great pair of cats.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

After 5 walks up the barn yesterday, Scarlet O'trousers slept like a log in her basket, she is up bright and early today, disappointed that it is raining and she is refusing to go out! can't say i blame her.

Mr Fluffy was comatose on the sofa watching from Russia with Love, and seeing a relative of his - but a bad white persian not a Mr Fluffy!

They are going to have to make do with indoor games today.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

they have been very busy in the office today.





































not much room to work but they like to be management.


----------



## Beckyjr37 (Nov 27, 2010)

They look like they have things under control


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

the white one is just calling for a tummy tickle!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Oscar is sitting on the sofa, waiting for tv to be switched on, and for cuddles!

He has had a heavy day in the office, sore little paw pads from all the typing.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I love the hearing about this old pair!! I think what you have done is fantastic, please keep their little life stories going, it's always the first thing I look at


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Gorgeous pics as always. I think your elderly fluffies have got more energy than my 13 year old seal colourpoint brother and sister fluffies. Oska spends all his time making sure the bed in the front bedroom doesn't escape from him. Sassie toddles around like a little old lady whose a bit wobbly on her pins, and forgetting what she means to do. Both are a bit senile bless them and will have a little yowl every now and again to themselves.


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

They are a perfectly gorgeous pair! I adore Persians - I grew up with one and had one of my own until last year. How terribly sad that they were penned for so long - I understand they are considered high maintenance with all that fur to brush and this can put people off. I have also heard that Persians can be a little bit erratic in their toilet habits - have your fluffy duo been clean so far?

Thanks for posting so many fab pictures - I'm drooling! x


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

totally clean, very little grooming required, long haired cats it is a myth, they don't need as much work on their coats as people think - they have been groomed twice since they came.....


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

tabithatabby said:


> they are such a wonderful pair of persian oldies, i know a lot of folks keep persians indoors, but this pair love pootering about outside, and we are isolated so no one likely to steal them.


They are lovely,  all my persians (6) go outside too, they love to be out in the fresh air. I'm sure its doing your two oldies the world of good  I've adopted several oldies too. 

About the grooming - you will find the coats need to be groomed more at certain times of the year, you may have been lulled into a false sense of security - I suspect their coats were a bit thin when you first had them? You will find, once they thicken up, the grooming will need to be daily if poss to avoid knots.  What you are aiming to do is comb out the loose, dead fur, if you keep on top of that, their coats will never knot (as well as owning 6 currently - I also run a cat grooming business  )

Oh, and yes, its a complete myth that Persians are eratic in their toilet habits, I've lived with 17 persians over the past 13 years or so, and not had a problem with any of them.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

what are the best combs to use with their coats - Oscar has more fluff, Scarlet is a bit lacking but hopefully will bush up as she is putting on weight. when they are on my lap, i keep checking for tugs etc - i have a long haired donkey who needs combing now that is a job....


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

well I've been owned by 14 persians  over the past 25 years. Only two of those have had toileting issues [and one of those at the end of her life, when she had CRF]. Whereas I've owned two mogs one of those has toileting issues and my one and only ragdoll has been the worst of the bunch for inappropriate toileting!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Oscar is totally done in tonight, he has been very active and tonight he crashed out on the sofa with us, comatose. Eyes couldn't focus, nothing worked, he ended up stretched out like a fluffy Rolls Royce emblem with front paws in diving position, then tummy exposed, and back legs and paws completely unconnected. So chilled he was completely unplugged if he was in a band.

limp, floppy, just put him in any position like putty, a faint purr and just so so so tired. have turned the lights off and left him on the cushion totally out of it. poor lad.

scarlet o'trousers managed to evade 3 x worming tablets - she has a slightly deformed mouth, so very hard to get it to open and to pop a tablet in - plus she has wonderful scissor paws - she was utterly vicious! We had screaming and turning herself almost inside out. By the third tablet gummed and spat out - i had wormed the 7 other cats no problems, i gave up and she will get a spot-on product. she may look frail as a feather but she has the punch of a bantamweight! don't mess with ms scarlet.... i stopped bleeding eventually.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Oscar is now part of the boys gang and enjoying going around with them, out hunting, he is very non-camouflaged.....being brilliant white in the landscape but he seems to enjoy it very much. Fudge and Sam are being pals with him but he sticks up for himself so he is fine. He is a plump little persian, good weight, and seems quite healthy and well.

Mme Scarlet is continuing to put on weight and demanding extra meals! Again she is out and about quite a lot, up at the barn, or asleep in her basket on OH's desk, or stretched out on a chair in the kitchen. She is very happy.

They have improved enormously in the last month and are very content.


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Ahhh how sweet are they! They really do look like feather dusters.


----------



## LolaRose2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ive just read through this thread and picturing those two beauties running round as happy as can be, you've made them both soo happy, they must think their in kitty heaven! 
i look forward to reading more of their daily antics its put a big smile on my face reading through this!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Mr Fluffy is annoyed, not only has he spent 2 days locked in as we have been out but this morning someone tripped over him, then, to add insult to injury, he was locked in a kitchen cupboard......we heard some frantic mewing and scratching and a very confused Mr Fluffy staggered out. They say that curiosity....


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

tabithatabby said:


> They say that curiosity....


killed the cat BUT satisfaction brought it back


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

we have had some visitors staying, they have had to endure a white fluffy pyjama bag draped on any available lap and a tortie davy crockett hat.....


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Your posts never fail to make me smile and even laugh out loud :lol: What a wonderful pair of old-timers you have there


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

I was amazed at how totally sociable they were. Mr Fluffy spent the evening asleep on laps, and Mme Scarlet sitting on back of sofa, grooming the guests' hair! They joined in with breakfast lunch and dinner and generally were extremely good hosts!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

two tired fluffies in a sunbeam


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

2 very sweet, beautiful furbabies.
and very lucky to have found their forever home with you


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations and a million blessings on you for providing a lovely home for the two old dears. Many elderly cats are not so fortunate. Enjoy.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Scarlet has now taken to yodelling loudly in the middle of the night, walking up and down the hallway and shouting!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd take Scarlet to the vet asap! Howling in the night are signs of hyperthyroidism or renal failure so the quicker you get her checked out the better


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

she has already had a full battery of blood tests done and nothing showed up. my old british blue used to wander around muttering (he was always embarassed if you came upon him yodelling, a bit like caught doing air guitar), and stripey 1, who was recently tested and pronounced as fit as a flea, also yodells, usually around daybreak. Oliver had heart problems but stagged on to 22, and Stripey 1 has always yelled all night ever since we got her - she will often sit at our bedside and yell to us to let her out, get up and feed her, or generally just to put the world right! 

Scarlet is putting on weight nicely so if anything she is less at risk of renal or hyperthyroid issues. The charity did run all the obvious tests on her without anything sinister showing and they put it down to stress and being an old pedigree - since she has been out of pens she is much happier, and is bright as a button in herself, very very energetic and full of herself. She is also sleeping a lot as an old cat would, so nothing in her behavoir out of the ordinary.

I will obviously keep a close eye on her, but she isn't drinking excessively, or eating excessively, and is very well in herself, very athletic for an old puss, leaping up and down, cantering around, she is very full of life. 

She was painfully thin when she arrived and very stressed but she is slowly gaining weight and is completely relaxed. Stripey 1 who also likes to announce in the middle of the night (and at other times of the day) is 17 with 2 teeth, but when blood tested recently as she was off colour (upset tummy) her kidney and other tests were of those of a much younger cat.

When I first saw Scarlet, I was concerned that she was already in renal failure with a very limited lifespa, but Mr Fluffy tends to eat most of the food, so being in pens, she probably didn't eat as much as she should have as Mr Dustbin had snaffled it all. She now has 4-6 small meals, fed on demand, as we are at home all day, so she gets a lot more dinner in small amounts throughout the day. Plus she is exercising more - - she and Fudge were playing, running up and down the hallway! - so getting hungry.

While she is clearly an old girl, I don't think, at the moment, she is clinically unwell, she just old and underweight, but her backbone is now better covered - before it was so prominent - and she is quite heavy when you lift her. She is very leggy but once her fur fluffs in she will look better. There may be something sinister going on and if she seems to be down, i will obviously rush her to the vet - i have had older cats for 20 years now, so i am quite used to nursing an old cat in its last years and keeping them going for as long as they are happy to go on, but i don't believe in keeping them alive at all costs - so long as they eat, use the tray (though bunny didn't for 3 years so we cleaned up after her for that time), and have a quality of life, they will be medicated and kept going until they say they are done. Scarlet is miles away from that now, though when we first got her, i really didn't have high hopes of her making more than 2-3 months. Now I would say a few years, as she is really reverting to being very kitteny and playful, playing with toys and with the other cats, which is wonderful for her. She is just blossoming back to the cat she must have been, as she is a total sweetie.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Mme Scarlet has a new game - take the inner cardboard tube of kitchen roll, toss it in the air like tossing the caber then leap on it and kill it. or roll it down the hallway, and run after it, leaping on it and kicking it to death.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

tabithatabby said:


> Mme Scarlet has a new game - take the inner cardboard tube of kitchen roll, toss it in the air like tossing the caber then leap on it and kill it. or roll it down the hallway, and run after it, leaping on it and kicking it to death.


mine do that little rascals


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

no more nice mr fluffy, little so and so is now red and white, covered in my blood as i was 'savaged' when grooming him....oh he is a little ratbag.....he can get up a good scream, claw and sink teeth in - naughty little fluffy.

And Mr Fluffy took a swing at Ziggy, burmese brute. Maybe some ethnic rivalry, Persian versus Burmese....


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Aww, that must have been like seeing a 'have-a-go pensioner' swing his shopping bag at a muscle bound mugger!
That blue boy is a handsome chap mind you.


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Aww I must of missed this thread.

Just caught up and wanted to congratulate you on your new additions, they are very beautiful.

You have a nice family 

Em xxxxx


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Mr Fluffy's personality is coming out more, he is grumpy little boy, dislikes being combed and will fight strenously to avoid it, and when annoyed, will do a magnificent slow work with enormous dignity.

Last night, he was aggrieved so he just walked over and bopped Ziggy again - Ziggy sitting there saying what did i do to deserve that (Ziggy there is a long list with your record of assault, battery, bullyingin, so it is payback time). There is something quite ridiculous about a fluffy being an attack dog....

Mme Scarlet does not require to use paws, a single withering look from her is adequate.

Mr Fluffy is a brave little guy though I wish he would keep his teeth to himself when i am combing him.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Mr Fluffy has new skills. He jumps on the worksurface, turns on the tap, has a drink,then plays footsie with the water, spraying it everywhere. When he is tired of this game, he strolls off, leaving the tap running.

Clever Mr Fluffy.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

It wasn't a fluke, he jumped up onto the kitchen sink, went over to the tap, nudged it with his paw, had a drink and wash, then wandered off leaving the tap running. 

So clearly this is a new game!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

a muzzle has been ordered for the Fighting Fluffy, as I was mauled by him again last night when he was groomed.

he drew blood, sunk his teeth into my arm three times, and then scratched me to bits, screaming furiously at the indignity of being combed.

it is war, he will be muzzled and he will be combed

no more mr nice guy fluffy, we have a whirling dervish!


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww i love reading your thread keep it coming  beautifull cats :001_tt1:


----------



## wellsandmittens (May 29, 2011)

Tabithatabby, this thread is brilliant, it's lovely to hear about the two fluffies and their antics!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww fantastic what you have done for these two kitties - and I love reading this thread about their antics - keep em coming ! xx


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Mr Fluffy admiring his reflection in the glass!


























Mme Scarlet as pretty as ever


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Or possibly he was saying isn't it time for a fire?


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

just to say that Scarlet has doubled in weight and is now a healthy 3kg. She is doing very well, and is a very sweet cat, enjoying life to the full.

Oscar, Mr Grumpy, continues to be a nightmare to groom but is otherwise doing a fine impersonation of the white persian in Cats and Dogs. He has become a member of the boys gang and is very happy. He plays rough with the younger boys but also spends a lot of time with Scarlet two persian piles on the sofa sound asleep.

Mme Scarlet has managed to get some wet eczema so is wearing a collar and not too happy....hopefully after a trip to the vet today it will clear up quickly. She has a very undershot jaw and not many teeth left, so she is a very messy eater, but manages to get enough down her to keep up her weight.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh I am so glad to see this thread popping back up again!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> Oh I am so glad to see this thread popping back up again!


Me too!

What a fantastic outcome these two have had - more pics please


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

i will post some pictures, I went to take some today but battery is flat and the cats were flat out asleep so not exactly an action picture....


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely to have an update on your scrummy duo :biggrin:


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

some 'action' shots


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

more 'action' shots


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely to see them again 

They are as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

This thread is wonderful.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

i missed the action. we have a large box in the office which was next to a desk, the box is now empty.....scarlet likes to jump onto it and then get to the desk from the box, she landed inside the empty box which is desk height.....lots of plaintif mewing and scrabbling till she was rescued..


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Great to have an update and to see them looking so well.

Well done you! Keep the photos and updates coming please.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I do love their idea of action


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Scarlet is a totally happy bunny, her jaw is very undershot and she only has a few teeth, so she makes an awful mess - her favourite trick is to put a paw on her milk bowl and turn it over....she is very active, can still jump up and climb pretty well for her age, enjoys evenings on laps watching tv.

Mr Grumpy can't quite work out how to use a water fountain, he puts his front paws in it.....he is a very happy cat other than the grooming. He and the three boys get on well and he joins in their games. He sleeps a lot as well.

He has the most odd voice, very rusty, very wierd, completely out of tune.

Scarlet is very demanding, she gets fed about 7 times a day little snacks, so her weight loss was probably him eating all the pies. She has fluffed up and has a lovely coat now, and you can't feel her backbone any more, whereas when she arrived you could hang things on it. She is now weighed at 3kg which for a small old cat is pretty ok.

I feel she will go on for quite a while to come, as she is very happy and seems relatively good health.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Oscar is preparing for Master Chef

Not quite sure what apple recipe he is going to whip up.

He is also a dab hand at washing up as he regularly is found sleeping on the draining board at the sink, and turning on the tap for a drink!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Mr Fluffy met the clippers today - he hates being combed, and so we have put him some nice cordless clippers. Did his tummy knots today and he sat quite well for it, certainly is faster and not as hard on the poor little man who really dislikes grooming.

He is not a picture of a perfect persian but so what, at least he is not all tuggy.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

They're gorgeous , good for you, what a great thing to take in these oldies    I love oldies too :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

in my opinion cats become more beautiful with age  especially persians

how sweet of you to get these two (im a little like you) id pick the one who needed me most 

our old persian boy was atleast 11 when we got him, he was beatiful.

i agree more people should consider the ooap`s most are far less demanding than the teenagers! :skep: :thumbup1:

they are both beautiful!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Mr Fluffy looks rather more like a poodle or a one of those egyptian dogs with no hair.....he is mincing more than usual


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor Mr. Fluffy  I'm sure his fur will soon grow back though -shame he doesn't like being brushed


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

We have tried it with combs, untangling it gently with fingers, but he won't take more than about five minutes of it and he gets very angry and violent! He screams and scissors you with his paws and gives you very nasty bites. Have tried a muzzle but he bits through it.

The clipppers just removed matts instantly, a tiny touch and they were off. He had some solid on his legs and they were right at the skin so pulling, i can comb his back and tail ok but it is the underneath and bits he won't let you get to even with 2 people. It was much easier and kinder for him, he is proud little lad, will stand up to any of the other cats, not a powder puff at all and he was getting to the stage every time he saw me he ran as he thought i was going to comb him. So much better to get him comfortable in his coat and not have any sore bits and who cares how odd he looks. 

They are both totally happy lap cats, they are enjoying watching the golf from Augusta at the moment!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Our MeMe is exactly the same when it comes to grooming. She growls, and hisses and just really hates it.

She's even worse with clippers though. If she even hears them she runs a mile!

I've discovered though that she tolerates the Zoom Groom quite well, so I use that where possible but she still gets a little natty!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

So great to hear how they have settled in. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

he almost enjoyed the clippers, he sat quite happily and they are cordless and quiet, and the matts came off quickly and without much distress to him, so while he may look a bit uneven in his coat, at least he is more comfy.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

we had some visitors yesterday with children, our cats usually make themselves scarce if anyone strange visits but Oscar and Scarlet entertained everyone.

Oscar was carried around all over the house by the kids, like a baby, he loved it! Scarlet showed her footballing and pouncing skills and sat on the arm of the sofa all evening supervising

I was amazed by Mr Grumpy Oscar, he allowed himself to be picked up, cuddled and carried everywhere!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Shows how secure and loved he feels in his new home!!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

he is a total lap cat, planted either on a lap or on a sofa, very happy little man. Scarlet sleeps in the office all day and in the sitting room at night, she has put on lots of weight and is very very gentle and loving.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

tabithatabby said:


> he is a total lap cat, planted either on a lap or on a sofa, very happy little man. Scarlet sleeps in the office all day and in the sitting room at night, she has put on lots of weight and is very very gentle and loving.


Aww, I love hearing how these two are getting on. Can we have some updated pictures please??


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

i have lost my camera at the moment but will try to find it

another trick of his is to paddle in the cat drinking fountain, he puts both front paws in and splashes water everywhere....


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Mr Fluffy now sleeps on our bed at night, not much room as Tabitha, Sam and Fudge also like it....

Scarlet been at vet today, her cataract went pearshaped yesterday - the lens has come through, so it is possible she may have to have the eye removed. Poor old pudding, she is well otherwise.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

aw poor Scarlet. Hoping everything goes well for her!


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

oh i am in LOVE!!!!!! they are gorgeous!!! please more pictures when you have the time theyre beautiful xxxx


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

an exhausted Mr Fluffles


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Adorable :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Superb kittys, How is Scarlet and the cataract, Hope she will be fine


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Scarlet's eye looks nasty but it isn't running any more so keeping an eye on it, she is completely blind in it and it is now opaque as the lens has come through to the front - she seems ok so fingers crossed it can be left alone.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I do hope that Scarlet's eye now settles down and ceases to trouble her.
Mr Fluffles looks _ridiculously_ gorgeous in those sun-bathing pics. That is one HAPPY cat.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

he paddles in his water fountain and then leaves wet paw prints all over the floor. puts his front feet in it and splashes.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Mr Fluffles is looking as gorgeous as ever, and also looking very comfortable!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

fluffy picture overload


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:lol: Love the pictures  He looks as if he's doing his yoga exercises  He is one adorable fluff monster :001_wub:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

That is one very happy fluffy chappy!!!! 

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awwww they are so very beautiful!:001_tt1:
They sound so gorgeous!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

he has changed so much in character, from being a grumpy bitey person to a laid back pyjama case - i was amazed when we had some children visit and he let them carry him around like a doll and cuddle him - before he would have made himself scarce or bitten, he is a much nicer boy these days.

I still can't work out why he likes to paddle in the cat fountain!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

They are gorgeous.

My lad used to tap the top of the water in his bowl to assess the water level.

I think cat wellies would be useful sometimes!!! Bibi likes to pop into the garden when it's wet


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

ella said:


> They are gorgeous.
> 
> *My lad used to tap the top of the water in his bowl to assess the water level*.
> 
> I think cat wellies would be useful sometimes!!! Bibi likes to pop into the garden when it's wet


Manny does that  He then lays flat on the floor to drink it!!


----------



## theheatherjane (Apr 30, 2012)

I love this thread. It's like a really good episode of Corrie.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Mr Fluffy and Ms Scarlett O'Trousers moved home on Saturday. While other cats wedged themselves under beds and refused to come out, the two fluffies inspected the entire property and pronounced it reasonably fit for purpose, though certain improvements would be required to meet their exacting needs.

Mr Fluffy's paw washing fetish has reached new heights, we have to unclog the automatic drinkers every 2-3 days as his fur clogs up the pump and then they overflow. His talents are endless.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I believe photographic evidence is required !!


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

I have just read this thread from start to finish its just wonderful what you've done for them! They are very happy pusses that's for sure! Looking forward to more pics and updates on your fluffy pair


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the update, your story always makes me feel warm and fuzzy!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for the update on your charmers  It's good to hear that they are continuing to keep you on your toes :thumbup:


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

they are amazingly confident, Oscar was sound asleep in the office all day yesterday, snoring his head off, then on the sofa with Scarlet watching TV at night, they just take everything in their stride.

The others have emerged from under beds!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Everything about this thread makes me feel warm and fuzzy, hats off to you for providing those adorable OAP's with such a loving retirement home. 

I particuarly love the phrase - "plump cream pyjama bag" .


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

you can see how stressed he is!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Mr Fluffy and Ms Scarlet are settling in very well, in fact they couldn't care less about it being a new house though they have been doing lots of exploring.

Mr Fluffy has had an accident, i was lifting something which had a plug on it, the plug escaped and wopped him on the head, he probably saw stars for a moment or two, gave me a look and staggered off.

Poor concussed Fluffy


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Ouchy I bet that hurt his royal fluffiness, Bibi sends Mr Fluffy a get well gentle head butt


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Scarlet has sadly been diagnosed with kidney failure and is on Fortekor. She is not taking to the tablets very well, with her very deformed persian mouth, and utter determination, it is hard to get them down.

Mr Fluffy has been attacked by a set of clippers today...he is similarly aggrieved.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh poor Scarlet  Sending love and purrs to the gorgeous Fluffies


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Awwwww....... the poor wee babies. Hope Scarlet manages to find a way of getting the tablets down.

Hugs from Moggy Towers.

xx


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

tabithatabby said:


> two tired fluffies in a sunbeam


I can't see any of the pics being posted on here. It says they have either been moved or deleted?????
Although by desription I have lovely pics in my head


----------



## Maerose (Jun 22, 2012)

tabithatabby said:


> Scarlet has sadly been diagnosed with kidney failure and is on Fortekor. She is not taking to the tablets very well, with her very deformed persian mouth, and utter determination, it is hard to get them down.
> 
> Mr Fluffy has been attacked by a set of clippers today...he is similarly aggrieved.


I'm so sorry to hear about Scarlet - I hope she realises the tablets will help her and she starts to take them soon.

Mr Fluffy is as gorgeous as always


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

when photobucket migrated to its new site, they didn't say that when you used their library to refile things, it took them off websites so that's where they have gone!

For a small frail persian person, Scarlet can put up a huge fight....she drew blood last night...


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

we are finding the best way to do her is with a pill popper and with no warning, she is furious but we are getting the tablets down, and she is also surprisingly eating the renal food!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Please tell the lovely Scarlett that everyone at Moggy Towers send her their love and tell her she needs to keep taking the tablets.

xxx


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

she is taking the tablets but with a bit of a fight. and getting more and more cunning at pretending she has swallowed....


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tabithatabby said:


> she is taking the tablets but with a bit of a fight. and getting more and more cunning at pretending she has swallowed....


Oh that is not good.............. :nonod:

My old Sluggie was like that and once held a worming tablet in his gob for 10 mins before spitting it as he ran out the back door!!!!!  

I am sure you can be equally as cunning though in find ways of getting them in her. Good luck.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

continuing via stealth attack to get tablets down her.

good thing is she is eating the renal food, which they usually refuse to do, so that it excellent news.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

she's still doing well, taking her tablets, eating her special food.

After being banged up since moving she is now liberated. My neighbour returned her yesterday, found her exploring her tack room.......Scarlet led her back to the house as if to invite her in - it is worrying as she is stone deaf! 

We have a big garden plenty to explore but of course they go the way you don't want them to.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

A two hour grooming session with Mr Fluffy, not a happy boy. OH not happy either, having been bitten three times, and generally abused by flying paws and claws.

Mr Fluffy looks slightly less of a mess.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

two old Persians enjoying the sun


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

The Fluffy Dusters are still a beautiful pair. Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous photos of the Fluffies :001_wub: Mr.Fluffy looks as if he is surveying his kingdom 
Hope Scarlett is keeping well


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

tabithatabby said:


> two old Persians enjoying the sun


Wonderful to see them enjoying themselves - so lovely that they got a caring loving home.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

after our house move in October, the cats had begun to go out again in May. We have to watch Scarlet as she is totally deaf, and tends to head off gamely over the horizon....so we tend to supervise her, she went visiting our neighbour's tack room....

Mr Fluffy is less adventurous he is very urban and sticks to paths but Scarlet goes on Safari. She is well, skinny but between the ears very happy.

She spends a lot of time out in the sun and is very happy, apart from the taking of the tablets.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Found these ones of Oscar at our old house, relaxing in a sunbeam.

Scarlet has been asleep on the lawn most of the last couple of days, out for the count, Oscar Mr Fluffy has been mincing around as well. They are very happy cats, can't say the same for their grooming....but can't have everything.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

LOVE seeing pics of your OAPs, your descriptions of them really brings their characters to life!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Scarlet has been helping plant some nasturtium, exploring the garage, sitting under the tree, sitting on the sofa with me outside so I couldn't go anywhere, going for big explores, she loves the garden, a bit unsteady on her paws but she certainly gets around....

Mr Fluffy has been mincing around the lawn and sitting in the sun.

They are both so happy, lovely to see them.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Scarlet's appetite has increased with all her walking outside, she does circuits, sits down rests, carries on, spending half the day looking for her.....she is very happy, she loves the garden.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

We have a new sun lounger that is perfect for two old Persians, so far they have not discovered it.

Scarlet has lost a little weight but otherwise is fine, she has been given steroids to boost her appetite and she is still on fortekor. Obviously not good news but she is well in herself.

She doesn't like the heat that much so is staying indoors and is currently asleep on the kitchen table. I guess the glass is cool.....


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

I just love the white fluffy bundle in the photos above! Looks like a real live teddy bear :001_wub:


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

he appears to have taken over the laundry basket, his favourite place.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Scarlet has gone down hill, today may be the day.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tabithatabby said:


> Scarlet has gone down hill, today may be the day.


Oh no................................ 

I knew with them being 'oldies' this post was gonna come one day but I had hoped it would not be for a while yet.

Hugs to all. You are in my thoughts.

xxx


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I am sorry to hear this. I remember their story well. Thanks for keeping us updated. Thanks to you, they are spending their twilight days in love and harmony. Bless you a thousandfold.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

her blood tests at the vets were dreadful, she is only 1.7kg and her kidneys have got worse, and while they could have put her on a drip for a few days to try to perk her up, she wouldn't have wanted to stay at the vets and the outcome was pretty grim.

so she is coming home to be buried.

my young foal got badly injured last night, so it has been quite a week so far.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

So sorry to hear that


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Aw no, bless her.  Sounds like it was definitely the right time. RIP Scarlett xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

RIP Beautiful Girl. You were a treasure to behold.

May you now run free and happy at the Bridge.

xxxx


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

I am sorry to read this. 

From reading your post it sounds like you gave them a fantastic forever home and they got to feel love after being overlooked so long at the shelter. You have given them a lifetime of happiness and they in return have given you a life time of memories. 

RIP Scarlett - lost but never forgotten, run free at rainbow bridge.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear about this, She was a grand old lady and you took her in and gave her a wonderful home to live out the rest of her days... RIP Scarlett, I for one will miss you very much, you warmed my heart!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

at the weekend she was out in the garden, running around, she looked like a skeleton, she was eating well, but nothing sticking to her bones, and she was using the carpet for her toilet....but she was happy and we just cleaned up after her. today she was sitting staring ahead, typical pose of a cat who is unwell and in discomfort. so that was that.

she was a poor old girl when we got her 2 years ago, she has had a lovely time in 2 very different houses, and she was much loved. 

today was definitely the day, it was unfair to continue any more, she was telling us clearly that she was finished.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

It must be such a hard decision to make, but if she was un well you made the right one. She was lucky to have such caring slaves.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:crying: I've followed this thread from the beginning, and have always thought how lucky Scarlett and Mr Fluffles were to have found such a loving forever home. They both sounded so happy, and the joy they gave you was always so evident in all your posts.

I knew in my head, because of their ages, that they wouldn't be around forever, but seeing their pics and reading about their antics I always pushed it to the back of my mind.

Scarlett was such a wonderful character, and a beautiful bundle of fur ..... I'm so glad Scarlett got to be so happy in her twilight years.

(((big hugs))) for you and your family, you must be devastated.



RIP baby girl, cherished till the end, gone but never forgotten xxx


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Mr Fluffy kept looking for her last night, was very upset, very lost. He is friends with the boys, but he was very sad looking. I don't know if he is her kitten or just a companion but they have been together I suspect all his life.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Miss Scarlett. She was a lucky girl to get a second chance of love with you. Hugs to mr fluffy x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

A sad update on a wonderful old gal....given a fantastic 2 years of pampered existence with you.
maybe her sad loss will mean that you can once again extend your generosity and another poor lost soul will be embraced into your lovely family and home.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

I could be persuaded to take a british short hair....thankfully Mr Fluffy is being very professional and is asleep in front of the wood burning stove, Scarlet used to sleep behind it and emerge almost off the bone. He has good friends in Sam and Fudge so he is not alone, but I am sure he really misses her.

We have to find a tree at the weekend so bury her under as she deserves a nice marker so will get her a good shrub or tree and make a little Scarlet grotto. She was very skinny and poor looking at the end but up till the final day, she was outside, playing, eating well, and having fun, just one day of looking off colour and fed up. I think we stretched it as long as we could for her and she finally just couldn't go on, but she had so much longer than I could ever have hoped for when we got her August 2 years ago.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of the wonderful Miss Scarlet 
RIP beautiful lady, run free over the Rainbow Bridge and take charge of all the kitties that come your way 
Poor Mr. Fluffy  Sending him a soft and gentle hug ((())) He must be so lost, poor boy 
And a hug for you too tabithatabby ((())) for taking such wonderful care of her.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

We brought Scarlet's body into the house and put it in the bed Mr Fluffy uses so that he could say goodbye but he was too scared. He spent today searching the entire house and garden for her, I hope he will understand soon that she is gone.

Tomorrow we go to get a tree for her and bury her.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

RIP Scarlet, it was a very small hole to dig, as you were at the end a tiny cat, but with a huge presence.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sleep tight Scarlett xx


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Oscar has a new friend


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tabithatabby said:


> Oscar has a new friend


THAT is one helluva big cat!!!! :yikes:



I hope Oscar is enjoying his new companion. 

.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello Oscars new friend, does he have a name?  He seems to have adopted the same sleeping position as Mr Fluffy, you will have to try and get a pic of them together


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Harrison, a rescue standard poodle, arrived yesterday. Oscar and he just clicked.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How lovely that Oscar and Harrison are friends already :thumbup: Love to see a photo of them together


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

will try to get one, Oscar isn't at all bothered by him, and they just bumble around quite happily. I had resisted getting a dog as given we have six cats, who are not used to dogs, it's a bit of an ask, but so far it has been ok - 2 of the cats stay in one room and don't come downstairs, two which do have clocked him and are staying away for the moment.

We have dog gates with cat flaps so he can't get to where the cats litter trays are and where they eat, and overnight he is confined to the kitchen so he can't annoy them. in time it probably won't be necessary but just don't want him to be preventing them from getting to their grub or litter trays.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Oscar and Harrison are best friends, they sleep together in the kitchen, sniff each other, test each other's food.

It's very sweet to see them together.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Oscar's new friend Harrison


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

What great pictures....I love Poodles.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

poodle in disgrace, 4 kitchen rolls shredded overnight.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Oscar the Persian not well, going to vet tomorrow.

Worried.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

tabithatabby said:


> Oscar the Persian not well, going to vet tomorrow.
> 
> Worried.


Fingers crossed it's nothing too serious, keep us updated x


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Fingers crossed he'll feel better soon!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

How did he get on? Hope he's ok


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

he had been vomiting for the last two days, been to vet this morning, given jabs, couldn't feel any tumours in his tummy which was my fear, he is still not right but keeping an eye on him, still eating ok just a bit too quiet for Oscar.

hopefully he may feel a bit brighter tomorrow.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

bestest wishes for him and hope he a lot better tomorrow , you must be so relieved they didnt feel anything


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

back to vet today as still being sick


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Mr Fluffy has taken over Harrison the poodle's dog pen....he has not vomited for 24 hours so is a bit better...he had full bloods done, one reading was a bit high suggesting a small intestine problem, so he is on sensitive food for a bit and see how he goes, still can't rule out a tumour but hopefully it isn't


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope Oscar is feeling better soon and it's nothing serious  They do like to worry us don't they :nonod:


----------

